# Ram Report



## alpike99 (Jul 16, 2011)

8/12/11- Water is a dirty blue without a lot of fish activity going on. Few grass patches floating through and not seeing many bait fish.


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the report. It is definitely appreciated!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome, what type of fish activity?


----------



## alpike99 (Jul 16, 2011)

im no deep water expert, but its definitely more blue than this time last month. the green is gone. but its not the pretty clear blue we get out here at times. watched a few boats catch several smaller (assuming blackfin) tuna last night in a matter of minutes. from this distance, its hard to tell exactly. but they were catching a mess none the less


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

We also fished the Ram last night. We boated a few blackfin before the sharks took over. This morning it was on!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

we where out there as well. it was like a lake out there. Blackfin where hitting gigs all night and there was some good action in the morning but could not land any of those big yellow tails.


----------

